# Our plans for Pearl's first litter! SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And Mr. Ernie


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Striking!!! Beautiful photos!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Special babies may be on the way soon!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my! It appears to be a fairy tale (misspelling intended lol) match! 

Ruggedly handsome gentleman and a lovely lady! Yup, I can imagine them talking with their grandpups one day "Once upon a time, a lovely Northern Princess met a Southern Gentleman....."

I LOVE it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I keep thinking if the stories I read in People Magazine of super models (Gisele Bunchen) and their hunky sporty husbands (Tom Brady) ! LOL!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, he is a MOST HANDSOME lad, isn't he? Wow, I can only imagine yhe pups those two would have. This will be a fun one to watch.

Hope your dreams come true for this matchup.

VQ


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh WOW your dogs are *GORGEOUS*! The second set of photos should be in a calendar.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

What a nice, versatile litter that will be!

Also Ernie is very handsome. (he reminds me of Brooks, so I'm probably biased, lol)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! He is as handsome and masculine as Pearl is beautiful and feminine.......and what a combination of all the wonderful attributes they each contribute! This is going to be a spectacular litter with that kind of gene bank LOL!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

He's one hunky chap. I love his trim in the second to last photo.

You just know there's going to be a gorgeous feminine girl from her Mums side but who takes after her Dad and is a real tomboy, always wants to be in the action and mud and never wants to look pretty !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm hoping all goes well with timing, because that will be a litter with all the bases covered. Pearl will be a WAGS, lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

mfmst said:


> i'm hoping all goes well with timing, because that will be a litter with all the bases covered. Pearl will be a wags, lol.


a wags?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> a wags?


I'm not sure but I think WAGs is an acronym for wives and girlfriends of high-profile sportspersons.

What a fabulous pairing - no wonder you are excited.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh Cherie, he looks looks like the perfect boyfriend for your gorgeous Pearly! I will text you today or tomorrow. Hugs!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> Oh Cherie, he looks looks like the perfect boyfriend for your gorgeous Pearly! I will text you today or tomorrow. Hugs!


A chat on FB would be better.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Goodness, what a match made in heaven that will be! Spoos that do it ALL!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Your Pearl is just beautiful and the soon-to-be-sire looks like a real winner too! Best of luck.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh wow, stars for sure out of these 2. Crossing my fingers this happens!


----------



## tary (Apr 3, 2017)

OMG, I'm just bedazzlet! :adore: Pearl and Ernie are both so gorgeous! How did the pups turn out? Are they as beautiful as their parents?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Just when news in the world is so depressing, up you pop with such a lovely bit of happiness. Thank you for being a bright spot in a dreary day. In the south, people would watch a dog like Ernie and declare, "Now, that's a DAWG!" You have obviously been diligent about choosing a perfect mate for Pearl.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

tary said:


> OMG, I'm just bedazzlet! :adore: Pearl and Ernie are both so gorgeous! How did the pups turn out? Are they as beautiful as their parents?


Thanks so much! The entire litter was lovely. My show groomer/handler said all nine of the pups could easily have been shown and championed. And personality oozing out of every pore. A truly fabulous litter. There is a thread called The Littles are leaving us now with pics of each baby at 9 1/2 weeks.


----------

